# Thailand Trip (DUW)



## Hsut77 (Aug 18, 2008)

Have just gotten back from 2 weeks in Bangkok. Full on holiday staying in Bangkok that long but managed to get out of the city a few times for some peace and quiet. 

Here are some pictures from the Red Cross Snake Farm. My wife and I were a little worried about the conditions, but we were totally wrong. These snakes are kept better than the one's at our local Reptile Park. 

We also managed to catch a glimpse of a pair of Water Monitors at a rural fishing village. We also got to see wild Crab Eating Macaques on the outskirts of the village.


Golden Spitting Cobra







White Lipped Pit Viper






Water Snakes






Striped Tail Rat Snake






Siamese Russel's Viper






Kukri Snake






Indochinese Spitting Cobra






Gliding Snake






Dog-Toothed Cat-eye Snake






Copperhead Rat Snake






Brongersman's Python






Beautiful Pit Viper






Albino Monocellete Cobra










Cat Eye Snake (I think)






Crouching Photographer Hidden Monitors










Chew Toy






Wild Macaques


----------



## callith (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, where abouts did you go, i in Bangkok same time last year, was an awesome experience


----------



## jasontini (Aug 18, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! i like the black n green viper n the cute baby tiger..
thanks for sharing ur wonderful experience..


----------



## JasonL (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice pics, how's the reno's going on the stage area of the Bankok Snake Farm?... Where else did you stay?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 18, 2008)

Great pics, love the first one of the golden spitter, and the 
albino monacled would have been great if it hooded up for you.
The rat snakes are stunning to i think.
The macaques look like they mean business..
do they 'attack' people or do they just
look like they would ?


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 18, 2008)

callith said:


> Wow, where abouts did you go, i in Bangkok same time last year, was an awesome experience



We just stayed in Bangkok. We like to expolre places we visit not just go for the rubber neck tours. We spend many a afternoon exporing part of Bangers never seen by tourist eyes.

Jason, the reno is almost finished. It will be awesome when it is done. I think the Python's will be much happier in there.


----------



## callith (Aug 18, 2008)

Did you go to the tiger temple or the Bangkok aquarium?


----------



## JasonL (Aug 18, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> The macaques look like they mean business.
> do they 'attack' people or do they just
> look like they would ?



Only if they mistake you for having a banana tucked down your jeans 
Seriously though, they do bite and carry a host of nasty diseases inc rabies, I was attacted by one whilst working at a private zoo in Sydney many years ago and my daughter was bitten by one in in Bali a few years back.


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 18, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Great pics, love the first one of the golden spitter, and the
> albino monacled would have been great if it hooded up for you.
> The rat snakes are stunning to i think.
> The macaques look like they mean business..
> ...



The golden spitter was my fav. The colour was unbeliveable. Yeah the albino was a bit lazy, but the golden hooded up alot. The macques were great. We had bannanas and sweet potatoes so they we just waiting for a feed. The only one that has ever jumped in the boat was a white one but he hasn;t been spotted for a few months. When the food was gone they just went back to catching horseshoe crabs.


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 18, 2008)

callith said:


> Did you go to the tiger temple or the Bangkok aquarium?



Sorry, we did a day trip out to the Tiger Temple. But were only there for and hour or so.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 18, 2008)

Did you catch the show at the snake farm? it was fantastic, the King Cobra really did it's thing... If you really want to see some nice country though, head north to Chaing mai.


----------



## callith (Aug 18, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Did you catch the show at the snake farm? it was fantastic, the King Cobra really did it's thing... If you really want to see some nice country though, head north to Chaing mai.



My parents were in Chaing Mai last week for a few days and said it was fantastic


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 18, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Did you catch the show at the snake farm? it was fantastic, the King Cobra really did it's thing... If you really want to see some nice country though, head north to Chaing mai.



Didn't see the snake show as we got there for the milking demo. Chang Mai is on the cards for the next trip. We have done Phuket, now Bangkok, we want to explore the north in a few years.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 18, 2008)

*Nice shoot's mate.*


----------



## kandi (Aug 18, 2008)

those monkeys look a bit ferral. fantastic pics love the pit viper "green, brown"


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 18, 2008)

kandi said:


> those monkeys look a bit ferral. fantastic pics love the pit viper "green, brown"



Yeah the 'Beautiful Pit Viper' is aptly named. It was actually purple and green but the purple comes out a bit brown on the pics. The monkeys look mad but were actually quite sweet.


----------



## melgalea (Aug 18, 2008)

WOW some gorgeous photos. my favourite is of course the white lipped pit viper. i love vipers. and the tiger. u seemed to have a great holiday


----------



## nephrurus01 (Aug 18, 2008)

the beautiful pit-viper - it is Trimeresurus kanburiensis - Kanburi Palm viper /quite rare/
cat eye snake - it is Chrysopelea ornata - golden tree snake /very common/


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 19, 2008)

Bumpity Bomp


----------



## inthegrass (Aug 19, 2008)

some great looking reptiles, thanks for sharing.
cheers


----------



## horsenz (Aug 19, 2008)

they are kept better than the ones i saw in phuket in march very third world at the snake farm there.
also went to chang mai and would highly recommend getting there very nice up there will go back there again


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 19, 2008)

So nice to see snakes being so well cared for over there.
My dad lived in Thailand for about 5 years and unfortunately every animal or reptile display we saw when we went to visit was a disgusting display of exploitation and animal cruelty. 
Thankyou so much for sharing such lovely snaps.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 19, 2008)

nephrurus01 said:


> the beautiful pit-viper - it is Trimeresurus kanburiensis - Kanburi Palm viper /quite rare/
> 
> The Pit Viper is a White Lipped ( Trimeresurus albolabris albolabris), T. kanburiensis are brown / olive green heavily patterned in zigzagging bands.


----------



## Whisper2 (Aug 19, 2008)

that green dude with the tiny body (glider snake?) is amazing, you think it would have to drag it's head! lol
amazing photos, especially the vipers.

: )


----------



## JasonL (Aug 19, 2008)

Thats actually a Oriental Whip Snake - Ahaetulla prasina, sometimes also called a Vine Snake


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 19, 2008)

Wicked photos, you wouldn't want to confuse that white lipped viper for a GTP would you?


----------

